# Woosh Woosh Woosh



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

That fucking 'concorde' advert at the top of the page. Â


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Had that ad yesterday - awful.
Today its back to a quiet financial one......


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

what about the durex ones - they must think tt drivers are very virile! ;D or is it just me that sees those  ...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I clicked on this link to stop the woosh, woosh, woosh and the same ad popped up in here. Worse than those bloody ducks.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I just turn the volume down, then i never notice any of the ads at the top


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I quite liked the ducks. Couldn't they all do a formation fly past with Concorde?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Concorde back again today, argghhhhh


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Concorde back again today, argghhhhh


They ought to ground that plane.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I use a decent web browser


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Concorde has just wooshed in again....
I hate this pop up


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps we can get the two of them to fly together and get birdstrike - thereby taking them both out of the equation. ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And someone promised "No more POP ups " a few weeks ago ... :-X


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> And someone promised "No more POP ups " a few weeks ago ... :-X


It's not a pop-up, it's at the top of the page just like the ducks used to be.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Beg to differ MB but I actually get this also as a POP UP , so do others who I have spoken with !


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Beg to differ MB but I actually get this also as a POP UP , so do others who I have spoken with ! Â


I've not experienced a pop-up for quite a while at home or work, didn't know they were still happening. Beg to differ accepted with my heartfelt apologies - I hope I didn't spoil anybody's day with my thoughtless comment ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Stop bickering boys!!
Concorde has appeared as a pop-up AND at the top of the page on my computer. It seems to vary each day!!
The ducks are lovely though but can we have some real birdsong next?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Stop bickering boys!!
> Concorde has appeared as a pop-up AND at the top of the page on my computer. It seems to vary each day!!
> The ducks are lovely though but can we have some real birdsong next?


So did I!

Anyway, TTotal. Have you reported the offending pop up to Jae so he can eliminate it. He requested that if any of them comes up, to mail him and he will deal with it.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I actually left this one in, as I thought you all might be interested in it.....now I have to plough through and ban it....Wwaaahhhhhhh!!!!

C'est la vie...adios....ciao....tchuss.......hei......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

why not install google toolbar, not only does it stop popups but you can search straight from your browser toolbar ;D

cheers

James


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

How do you get google bar to block popups? I have had it AGES and I still get them (although I have to say - I did think the way that the concorde popup shuddered was pretty damn cool)..

W.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Can't we ban moaning about popups on the forum? There's plenty stuff out there which can block them, and sites everywhere use them, not just this one. Or put an FAQ in somewhere listing all the alternatives.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Can't we ban moaning about popups on the forum? There's plenty stuff out there which can block them, and sites everywhere use them, not just this one. Or put an FAQ in somewhere listing all the alternatives.


But it's not just a pop-up - it's also appears at the top of the main forum page. Is there anyway I can block the TT forum so that it never appears when I request it? ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Concorde is back, has to be THE most annoying pop-up


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Have you seen the NEW Concorde


----------

